# Reviving a deep cycle battery



## katbastard (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.northernmichigansolar.com/aboutbatteries.htm PAGE ONE

http://www.northernmichigansolar.com/death_of_a_battery.htm PAGE TWO

http://www.northernmichigansolar.com/equalizing_a_battery.htm PAGE THREE


----------



## dprogram (Jul 11, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## flashinglights (Jul 26, 2011)

These techniques work well, I've used them to revive a lawnmower battery that had sat unused over the winter.


----------



## Jerrell (Feb 16, 2018)

These links are broken. 

It would be cool if someone that knows good replacement links for us to look at would post them.


----------

